# presta valve adaptor for air compressor?



## rmoore (Jul 23, 2013)

I've tried, and failed to get my 29'er tubeless back tire sealed. At a bike store I saw a mechanic's set-up. He had a presta valve chuck attached to his air compressor. When I asked about where to get one, he didn't know.

Anyone know anything about this?

Thanks.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Search this forum for "presta compressor" and you'll find a bunch of threads on the subject.

A few:
http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/pre...essor-281214.html?highlight=presta+compressor
http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/heavy-duty-pump-head-849014.html?highlight=presta+compressor
http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/che...great-843029.html?highlight=presta+compressor


----------



## rmoore (Jul 23, 2013)

*presta valve adaptor to air compressor problem solved*

Got the problem solved. I think what I made is like a prestaflator, but I couldn't get an answer about the air flow if the core was removed from the presta valve.

This works perfectly. See photos.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

That was quick, nice work!


----------



## rmoore (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks. I got a little obsessed when my bike mechanic told me he didn't know where I could get a set-up like his. These posts helped me figure it out.


----------



## bdaghisallo (Jan 10, 2006)

Get this:

Tire Inflation Gauges, Inflators and Tools | EVT

It's a little pricey, but you will not regret it.


----------



## drjay9051 (Dec 6, 2006)

Here ya go:

Prestacycle Bicycle Tools - Prestacycle.com


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

rmoore said:


> Got the problem solved. I think what I made is like a prestaflator, but I couldn't get an answer about the air flow if the core was removed from the presta valve.
> 
> This works perfectly. See photos.


We have one of these at the shop I work for and we just added a replacement presta/schrader pump head to the hose. Works perfect.


----------

